# how to create live installation media



## abhinay (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm basically a windows user, but I have heard a lot about this distribution. I wanted to try the FreeBSD before installing it. So how can I create a live USB for this purpose?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2012)

As far as I know there aren't any official live CDs or USB sticks. There is an option in the installer to go to the live CD but that's probably not what you are looking for. It's a pretty stripped down, console (text) only, type thing. Great for fixing problems but probably not so great to get a real feel for the OS.

I'd suggest installing something like Virtualbox on your Windows machine and installing PC-BSD to get your feet wet.


----------



## dave (Jan 26, 2012)

Another suggestion for getting your feet wet with FreeBSD would be to install it on a virtual machine using software such as VirtualBox.


----------



## abhinay (Jan 27, 2012)

@sirdice and dave, thanks for the reply. But what is the difference between FreeBSD and PCBSD? Why are their page hit rankings different in distro watch dot com?


----------



## abhinay (Jan 27, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> As far as I know there aren't any official live CDs or USB sticks. There is an option in the installer to go to the live CD but that's probably not what you are looking for. It's a pretty stripped down, console (text) only, type thing. Great for fixing problems but probably not so great to get a real feel for the OS.
> 
> I'd suggest installing something like Virtualbox on your Windows machine and installing PC-BSD to get your feet wet.



Yeah, I heard this quote, it was by Henry Ford I guess.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 27, 2012)

PC-BSD is FreeBSD with a fully pre-configured graphical desktop and its own binary packaging and updating system.


----------

